# It's late what in the world are you doing up??



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm taking a break from studying. It's 1:45 am here. I was supposed to start studyin at 9pm didn't get really started until 10:30/11pm.Got work at 9am. I've trudged through about 2 pages in my financial accounting and reporting review book and took 4 pages of notes. Anyone need any reading material to put them to sleep???

I just posted a sweet picture of a sanderianum as my new background on my desktop so when I'm on here during the wee hours of the morning I get to see my light at the end of the tunnel.

Alright back to accounting.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not sure.

I have to get up at 7:30 to go see Platanthera cristata and work on a floristic study with Chris.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 7, 2006)

This is my prime time. 
No work until noon, and plenty to do before bed. My clam decided to unattach from his rock yesterday and repeatedly jumped for the sand bed below, and I mean jumped, not fell. So finally I gave in and made him a spot in the sand bed and super glued the things that were in the sand onto his old roost. Every thing is opening back up after my intrusion, so it's onto the internet I go.
I'm usually up every night until at least 4am, and spend most of the time working on the tanks, plants, internet, or just watch Adult Swim on Cartoon Network. I love Futurama and Family Guy, so I usually don't miss a night unless I'm going out for the night.

Good luck with the accounting, sleep is for the weak...unless it's during the day.

Jon
________
CHEVROLET MONTE CARLO SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 7, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I love Futurama and Family Guy, so I usually don't miss a night unless I'm going out for the night.
> Jon


 I FREAKIN' love these shows. I have all the episodes and have seen them way too many times. Futurama is my all-time favorite (movies are coming out soon, yay!!!)

Currently, I am having my butt kicked at Burnout 3, a racing/crashing game for the ps2 (my brothers are in town) and my thumbs hurt so I'm taking a break. I think I'm going to go read for a couple of hours before passing out.


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Family Guy is just SO wrong...you *have* to love a show that's been cancelled and brought back like 6 times! :rollhappy: 

It's three here. Why am I up? The cat was scratching on the bed and having a bath and woke me up. So, then someone was supposed to send me a message tonight and I thought I would pop up and check to see if I got it but I did not....slacker....

apparently James Taylor was more important...back to bed...


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Currently, I am having my butt kicked at Burnout 3, a racing/crashing game for the ps2 (my brothers are in town) and my thumbs hurt so I'm taking a break. I think I'm going to go read for a couple of hours before passing out.



Burnout is the best. I played it for the first time at my friends store when I went to go visit last friday!

I got a little bit more reading then I'm off to take a nap.

I haven't watched cartoon channel in a while. Kenshin is old but its the best...especially the movie...If I happen to pop on the tv I'm always on the discovery channel or the cartoon channel


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

I hate slackers. But, I love James Taylor.  

I stay up till 4 a.m. too, but I don't sleep much after that. I have a pretty wierd sleep schedule. To bed around 4 a.m., awake at 8 a.m. for five or six days and then on the fifth day I crash and take an afternoon nap about noon and wake up at 5. I can't shut my mind off long enough to sleep, and I don't need an alarm clock. 8 a.m. on the spot every morning.

Tonight I am listening to sad music on my iPod and wondering why I didn't send a message to my friend earlier when she was expecting it.


----------



## bench72 (Jul 7, 2006)

well, it's still early here oke:

I like to be in bed by ten... or else I get to be Mr Poopy-head the next day! Course, usually that's when y'all folks get up so.. when I do my final check new posts there's like another 50 to get through... 

only reason I would be up later than that is if I am out getting wasted on alco... cheers.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 7, 2006)

Studying for the CPA exam, Marco?

My wife freaked out forever about her CPA exam. Passed a couple sections the first time, and the other two the next time. I guess it isn't unusual to not pass the whole thing in one go. Glad I don't have to take tests...

I'm up late because I am an insomniac... I ran out of ambien a year or so ago and I hate going to the doctor so much I just stay up all night... *grin*


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2006)

Rob - Yup that's the test I will be taking very very soon. Yeah I had a little bit of a serious wig out as well once I saw the review books I had to read. But the reading makes sense, guess that's why they call them review books, so now its not so bad.

I feel like like I'm back in college without the without the luxurious staggered schedule that allows me to sleep into as late as 12pm the following morning.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 8, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> I'm up late because I am an insomniac... I ran out of ambien a year or so ago and I hate going to the doctor so much I just stay up all night... *grin*


 
Well, you have company here then.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 8, 2006)

Marco,

If you pass your exam, and want to work in the exciting world of technical accounting research for a utility company, I can probably find you a job. My wife's department is about three people short right now...


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Well, you have company here then.




I'm not an insomniac, but I only sleep for a couple hours at a time, wake up role over and go back out. I wake up automatically at 5:30 every morning, but I'm not competent to do anything before 9:00.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 8, 2006)

Did you ever seek "Dark CIty"? Well, I do that while you all are sleeping!

Hmm... I don't think I've slept yet. It's almost ten in the morning, I'm wide awake, I can hear someone's dog barking, and the cat is sunbathing. I've squandered the night playing Burnout 3, reading a book (1491, about pre-Columbian America--highly recommend it), writing, and researching various odds and bits on the internet.

And for some reason I have that damn Nelly Furtado in my head, which is excatly why I don't listen the radio, and despite having music that I actually like, love even, I prefer to listen to nothing. Except I heard that promiscuous song somewhere and my memory is proving itself to be better than I actually give it credit for, and I just replay the chorus over and over and over.

Now I really have to get some serious work done, but I can't think. Words are turning over faster than waves in my head, and my fingers can't type can't seem to keep up. Well, maybe a small nap soon. Or some coffee... luckily, I have a sweet espresso machine that pours better espresso with more beautiful crema than any coffee house in the city. (I think I might have even sold my soul for it.)


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2006)

Damn...it's contagious! I think I woke up at 2ish, or was it 1ish, and that was it for me last night...I almost nodded off in the Cattleya discussion at my OS meeting...hehe...Catts... *yawn*


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Trying to figure out the cross of the plants in Colin's pictures and about to study. And now about to make some more coffee.

Rob - Thanks, but Michigan's a long ways from NY and I wouldn't be able to handle the cold. brrrrr


----------



## Wogga (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, another insomniac checking in. My problem is more though that i naturally tend to sleep during the day. despite countless changes to diet, bedtime, exercise, etc, etc, i still just dont get relaxing sleep unless its in the daytime. i can sleep at night, but i always wake up feeling like i didnt sleep at all.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 9, 2006)

Just got done spending a few hundred bucks on corals online...again. And I thought I had an orchid problem 
The worst part is that I still haven't gotten the couple at the very top of my list. I can just tell I'm going to have multiple tanks for multiple types of corals...I really fear the next hobby I get. Lien, don't post anymore rare parrot pics 

Jon
________
MEN'S HEALTH FORUMS


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 9, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Just got done spending a few hundred bucks on corals online...again. And I thought I had an orchid problem
> The worst part is that I still haven't gotten the couple at the very top of my list. I can just tell I'm going to have multiple tanks for multiple types of corals...I really fear the next hobby I get. Lien, don't post anymore rare parrot pics
> 
> Jon


How do you ship coral?


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Colin - It's ok bud we're here with ya  

Jon - What coral did you get?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple bagged and put in styrofoam containers with packing peanuts and shipped overnight. I'm mostly doing Zoanthids right now, and they're pretty hardy. Many experience hours of exposure during low tide in the wild and get shipped in wet newspaper.

The short answer is, expensively.

Jon
________
132


----------



## Wogga (Jul 9, 2006)

Marco said:


> Colin - It's ok bud we're here with ya
> 
> Jon - What coral did you get?



Marco - have you been medicated for the insomnia?


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Wogga said:


> Marco - have you been medicated for the insomnia?



Sure have....It's called coffee oke:


----------



## Wogga (Jul 9, 2006)

haha. the reason i ask is because the only thing that ever really helped was a prescription for valium. wondered if anyone else had had any luck with other medications.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 9, 2006)

valerium root. Herbal. It might work. Helps with mine.iF all else fails, nyquil.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

chicken!


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2006)

Random thoughts

-I just finished a chapter/module in my financial accounting and reporting book that took me 2 grueling days to finish. I want to go to sleep but I'm not sleepy. 
-I just had some mountain dew and I'm partially incoherent and partially awake (damn sugar rush). I posted a reply to a post that I misread and ended up deleting the reply. 
-Maria's been rubbing my belly again. She's a sneaky one. She know's how to motivate me to go to the gym. I'm going to retaliate this weekend by **pinching belly** "What's this?"
-Want to go to the gym in the morning.
-chicken....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 13, 2006)

Marco said:


> -Maria's been rubbing my belly again. She's a sneaky one. She know's how to motivate me to go to the gym. I'm going to retaliate this weekend by **pinching belly** "What's this?"


 
I hope you can run fast.


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2006)

Just when does "it's late a night" become "its early in the morning"?


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> Just when does "it's late a night" become "its early in the morning"?


If haven't closed your eyes for sleep, then when the sun rises it becomes morning, otherwise, late night.

If you have just opened your eyes and it's past 4, then it becomes morning, otherwise, late night.

If you're like me, it's never one or the other; it's just coffee time.


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> ... it's just coffee time.




Well it is *definitely* that right now!!!
Who's got my latte?? come on, hup to!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 13, 2006)

Doesn't anyone ever sleep here?


----------



## Marco (Jul 19, 2006)

It's only 10pm...I've been thinking about studying for the past half hour. :sob: I hate studying.


----------



## Marco (Jul 30, 2006)

it's only 10:30 not that late.Got side tracked and have been seaching around on ebay for anime. So far I've compiled this to get list from a particular vendor

~rouroni kenshin series (first 2 only the 3rd series is pretty crappy)
~hellsing series
~samuri champloo series
~samuri deeper kyo series
~s-cry-ed series

and ones that i want but havent found yet

~transformers series
~samuri x
~the last exile series
~naussica valley of wind movie
~chrono crusade series

Anyone have any suggestions on other good anime.

And does anyone know of any good ebay vendors?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 30, 2006)

I love the Batosai movies and series and have seen them all many times. I also watch Samurai Champloo whenever it's on. Like I said before, every night I watch the Adult Swim lineup...so I don't miss much.

I just downloaded the movies and series thoughoke: 

Jon
________
Desperate housewives dicussion


----------



## Marco (Jul 30, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I love the Batosai movies and series and have seen them all many times. I also watch Samurai Champloo whenever it's on. Like I said before, every night I watch the Adult Swim lineup...so I don't miss much.
> 
> I just downloaded the movies and series thoughoke:
> 
> Jon



Jon i hear you on the downloading the movies. I had all my anime on an external hard drive. I wanted to go watch the samuri x, kenshin rocks i love the reverse sword concept, movie and the folder I had all my anime in wouldn't open. :sob: I was so upset. Now I just want the hard copy . Then no more potential hard drive problems. I've been hooked on Naruto lately too. I couldn't see it last night though cause I went to go have dinner with the SO.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like instead of spending money on the anime, you should spend the money on a DVD burneroke: 

J/K I wouldn't mind actually paying for those to be honest.

Jon
________
DRUG TEST KIT


----------



## Marco (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got home. Plastered. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2006)

bumping old threads like this one and trying to think up of ways of expanding my grow area. Im gonna think this one into sleep.


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm working nights right now. I don't like working nights.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 10, 2006)

Marco, 

OK there are TONS of posts on this thread so forgive me for not checking, but has anyone ever commented on your starscream avatar? That's awesome! I was a HUGE transformers fan as a child (still am). I actually plann on naming many new hybrids of mine after transformer characters (only if they are cool enough)! I also have a very rare transformers item, I wonder if you have heard of this. I have the Japanese Transformers the Movie HILLCRANE laserdisc. It is the rarest version of the movie in the world, and I think it values at $500 to $1000.. mine is a 9 out of 10 for original quality, so it should be on the high end. I got lucky and found it in Japan at a shop that didn't know what it was and got it for about $60!!! 

If you are looking for good anime, I am a huge rumiko takahashi fan, with my favorite series being Maison Ikkoku. Watch the whole series, you will be very entertained!


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2006)

Jason,

Thanks  Glad you're sifting through the threads, I'm sure given time you you'll read a good majority of the threads and find some more goodies. oke: Another cartoon/anime nut ehh? :rollhappy: Transformers were the best and starscream was great. We had a Transformers thread started by Marcus a little while back about their new movie coming out lol. I never knew aboutt he Hillcrane laser disc. Definately a sweet haul on it. $60 is a steal! I still need to go get another DVD version of the movie and the series I'm thinking about just ordering from china. Someone stole/borrowed my transformers movie dvd several years ago. I think its safe to say that I won't be getting it back. 

Thanks for the heads up on Maison Ikkoku. I'm definately gonna go check it out


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 10, 2006)

:evil: Starscream is ok. But Soundwave is the best.


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2006)

Laundry and found money in the pockets! Makes doing laundry all worth while.


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2006)

Reading the forum! Is this late or early though?


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

It's 9.25.06, 12:08 EST and gonewild, spot, PHRAG, Heather, kentuckiense are online.

I say 4 out of the 5 will read this and 3 of the 4 may reply.


.......



Ahhh there you are....so now will you reply, you insomniac.


ok back to reading....bye


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, obviously I will! 

I'm sitting here waiting for John to reply to something I im'd him. And I'm not going to wait forever, your neglectfulness! 


The rest of you? I can only imagine. Filthy beasts.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 25, 2006)

Marco said:


> It's 9.25.06, 12:08 EST and gonewild, spot, PHRAG, Heather, kentuckiense are online.
> 
> I say 4 out of the 5 will read this and 3 of the 4 may reply.



Hey! you arn't supposed to mention a lurkers name! :wink: 
Now I can't keep lurking in the background.


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

gonewild said:


> Hey! you arn't supposed to mention a lurkers name! :wink:
> Now I can't keep lurking in the background.



I never said who was gonna reply and I took everyones name at that point and time . I was just basing all that on probability. Unfortunately, now my dear friend you are liable to post! oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 25, 2006)

It's about time! 

Do you know how crazy I have been going waiting for you to post? Do you? And to think, all I had to do was call you out on the forum.

I seriously thought this day would never come.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 25, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> It's about time!
> 
> Do you know how crazy I have been going waiting for you to post? Do you? And to think, all I had to do was call you out on the forum.
> 
> I seriously thought this day would never come.



Yep, I know how crazy you must have been going. I've been lurking long enough to figure that one out. :clap:


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

gonewild said:


> Yep, I know how crazy you must have been going. I've been lurking long enough to figure that one out. :clap:


Now you must post! And tell us about what you grow and indulge us with pictures. Thanks oke: 

But yea its great to see activity from you. lol

And now I must sleep because I am tired.


G-nite!


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 25, 2006)

I am not THAT crazy. Am I? Don't answer that.

When Heather wakes up in the morning, she is going to flip. I hope you have something profound to say. No pressure.

:evil:


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

Gonewild - I think I said "you must post now" twice or something like that. Sorry don't mean to be redundant my brain is mush right now.  Ok I must sleep now so I can wake up blessed with lady bug diarrhea.

Goodnight all


----------



## gonewild (Sep 25, 2006)

Marco said:


> Now you must post! And tell us about what you grow and indulge us with pictures. Thanks oke:
> 
> But yea its great to see activity from you. lol
> 
> ...



OK, since you insist, I'll start posting. I have lots of pictures what do you want to see.
Better remind me tomorrow


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 25, 2006)

First, an introduction would be cool, since someone just asked me if you were Mr. or Mrs. Gonewild.  

Then, I would personally like to see photos of Paph rothschildianum or philippinense, Phrag besseae or any Japanese orchids. Your own orchids, and/or in-situ if you have them.

Beyond that, I will let you open up the vault at your own leisure. I have been to your website, so I have about a million more questions to ask you.

But it's your first day, so I gotta pace myself.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 25, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> First, an introduction would be cool, since someone just asked me if you were Mr. or Mrs. Gonewild.
> 
> Then, I would personally like to see photos of Paph rothschildianum or philippinense, Phrag besseae or any Japanese orchids. Your own orchids, and/or in-situ if you have them.
> 
> ...



OK, I'll introduce myself tomorrow. I hate introducing myself :sob: 
Don't worry about pacing yourself, I bet I can keep up.
fyi.... I'm Mr., but Mrs. nearby.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool, tomorrow it is then. 

I will get my list of questions ready.


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been lurking lately. I'm sorry.  

Sooo... It's late! I'm up doing research and preparing myself because... dun dun duuunnn... I have a job interview tomorrow! Weeee!! Wish me luck guys! Job=money=orchids=more questions and more posts from me! 

Aaannnd... all of you have a beautiful day yourselves!


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

gonewild said:


> Hey! you arn't supposed to mention a lurkers name! :wink:
> Now I can't keep lurking in the background.



Oh My God....I think I just fainted!


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I am not THAT crazy. Am I? Don't answer that.



It really was driving you crazy...I for one am glad to see an end to it, and to see you be able to resume enjoying your other passions, and getting on with your life now, dear. 



PHRAG said:


> When Heather wakes up in the morning, she is going to flip.



Wow....all I can say is wow. 

 
Seriously, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

Bugs eating my home computer. So I only post from [work] hehe. Good luck ElixirIce.


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

Good luck Lisa!


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

Goodluck Lisa.

I'm still in wonder as to who gonewild is. I'm guessing thats when the admins god like powers come into play. It's kinda like those cops that are stopped at a stop light flash the lights gun the light then turn the lights off. oke:


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

hmmmmm  wonder if we scared gonewild away.


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

Marco said:


> hmmmmm  wonder if we scared gonewild away.



Truly!


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

Heather said:


> Truly!


Maybe gonewilds just a vampire and its still early. Might show up around 1-2 am EST.


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

We didn't scare him, John did. 

oke:
We can sleep soundly tonight, Marco.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 25, 2006)

Watching Dark Angel on SciFi channel...did Marco crash already??

Jon
________
Silver Surfer Review


----------



## gonewild (Sep 26, 2006)

Heather said:


> We didn't scare him, John did.
> 
> oke:
> We can sleep soundly tonight, Marco.



Nobody scared me! Can't be done.
Can't even begin to scare a vampire.
Well maybe with a little natural sunlight.
God bless artifical light!

Actually I just finished my dinner. Don't worry, it was tacos, not vampire food. I'm in California and it is still early. I did intend to write an introduction first thing this morning but some baby orchid plant hollered at my and I had to play with them all day. So I'll write an introduction for myself in a bit, where should I post it? It might be kind of wordy! Once I get started :evil:


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 26, 2006)

I am in Phoenix, and a real insomniac. So at least you will have company.

Post it in the Greetings & Salutations section at the top of the forum so all can see it.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 26, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I am in Phoenix, and a real insomniac. So at least you will have company.
> 
> Post it in the Greetings & Salutations section at the top of the forum so all can see it.



Where do insoms originate? 
I thought all vampires came from Translyvania?


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 26, 2006)

I think insomnia is genetic. I got mine from my mom. Which is tough when your dad is an "early to bed early to rise" ex-Marine.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2006)

Last night a friend came by at 2 AM. I leave my door open so she kind of suprised me. After I made her some food I couldn't get back to sleep for hours so I laid down in front of my growing area. In NY its about 60 degrees at night so that was chilling. Hopefully the plants like the cool down. E.


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2006)

a friend???2 oclock in the morning eh??? oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 26, 2006)

My favorite kind of friend as well.

Jon
________
VIDEO REVIEWS


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

no wonder the doors kept opened!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2006)

Friend, former neighbor. She got into drugs and kind of fell-off. I feed her and give her some money when I can. Social Services in NYC suck. E.


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey guys! Thanks for all of your well wishes and "good lucks" on my interview this week. I got a call from the company today and guess what? They want me! Yay! I was wondering if any of you knew what a good starting salary for a new biochemsitry grad would be. Having my only "real" job being at Disneyland, which paid like 8 bucks an hour, the amount they are offering me seems like a fortune! But I dont know if i should be negotiating for more. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Blake Wester might know - he's a fellow chemist. Maybe shoot him a PM? 
And CONGRATS! Lisa!!! That's fabulous news!


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

Lisa - congrats. I don't know how much your getting paid. But trust me........You're underpaid. oke: Along with every single individual in the labor force right now.

edit: Blakes disappeared i think he got abducted by king kong and now he has to be his personal man servant peeling bananas and feeding him grapes. If you can get to him you can always try www.monster.com for job offers and typical salaries for people in your profession. Just gotta look for the ads.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 27, 2006)

As a guess, I'd expect 30-40K a year around here. I thought I hit the lottery when I got my job...until I experienced the work first hand.

Jon
________
Buy Vapor Tower


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

Eric: you have to excuse us. Many of us have our minds in the gutter


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Marco said:


> Eric: you have to excuse us. Many of us have our minds in the gutter



speak for yourself dude....


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

Heather said:


> speak for yourself dude....


you're no help!!! MUFFY! :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Marco said:


> you're no help!!! MUFFY! :rollhappy:




I am confident in myself enough that I am not going to read too much into this and be embarrassed by it any longer. It was a secret for a really long time. You guys are some of my closest friends though!, *so I am comforted in the fact that I know you will not abuse it* (Marco!) I actually don't know the origin of 'Muff'. I miss my dad so much. I don't know for sure, but I am pretty sure he is the one who coined the nickname, and though I have absolutely despised it since day one, if it is a way to remember him, even vicariously through you jokers teasing me, I suppose I should appreciate it. 

It is an awful nickname, but it was always, and continues to be, a term of endearment in my family. My other nickname is 'Red'. I think we are in the wrong thread for this tho....


----------



## Marco (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm sorry I will stop now before i dig myself a deeper hole.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 27, 2006)

I think all us redheads have had the nickname red at one time or another...comes with the territory.

To be honest, I completely understood the nickname Muffy as soon as you said it. I don't know how to describe it, but you do have a "muffyness" about you. When I think of a Muffy, I think of a shy girl who warms up to people quickly that has to have things in their place and tidy. I could get more detailed, but I imagine in person you are quite the stereotypical Muffy. I wouldn't resent it as a nickname, some things just don't have words for them so you have to make one up that sounds good.

Jon
________
Ford Fairmont History


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> To be honest, I completely understood the nickname Muffy as soon as you said it. I don't know how to describe it, but you do have a "muffyness" about you. When I think of a Muffy, I think of a shy girl who warms up to people quickly that has to have things in their place and tidy. I could get more detailed, but I imagine in person you are quite the stereotypical Muffy. I wouldn't resent it as a nickname, some things just don't have words for them so you have to make one up that sounds good.
> 
> Jon



Jon, I think that might be a contender for the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me. Thank you.  You have no idea how much I mean that. 

I am actually really shy in person. I know, hard to believe huh? I get very anxious about meeting people or even calling them on the phone.


----------



## bwester (Sep 27, 2006)

ElixirIce said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for all of your well wishes and "good lucks" on my interview this week. I got a call from the company today and guess what? They want me! Yay! I was wondering if any of you knew what a good starting salary for a new biochemsitry grad would be. Having my only "real" job being at Disneyland, which paid like 8 bucks an hour, the amount they are offering me seems like a fortune! But I dont know if i should be negotiating for more. Thanks for your opinions!



As long as its not an ass-backwards jelly factory in a small redneck south georgia town, you'll probably make decent money. I, on the other hand, make around 30.... with an analytical chemistry degree and 3 years experience. I think its some distant sadistic part of me that keeps me there for my own entertainment.


----------



## Marco (Oct 1, 2006)

12:56 am EST and I'm beat. I dropped off Maria in Jersey for the first time and I got lost on the way home. The NJ turnpike is the worst. If you get lost and miss an exit your lost for at least a half hour. And NJ is also the Queen of toll booths. They have toll booths at every exit. And the toll booth clerks give you wrong directions. and had TONS of coffee


----------



## ElixirIce (Oct 1, 2006)

Marco said:


> 12:56 am EST and I'm beat. I dropped off Maria in Jersey for the first time and I got lost on the way home. The NJ turnpike is the worst. If you get lost and miss an exit your lost for at least a half hour. And NJ is also the Queen of toll booths. They have toll booths at every exit. And the toll booth clerks give you wrong directions. and had TONS of coffee



Glad you made it home unscathed Marco!


----------



## Heather (Oct 1, 2006)

The cat woke me up "hunting" some imagined thing in the bedroom. 
At least, she didn't catch it! 

I hate when she does that. Scares the crap out of me....new apartments in old houses....shiver...

Marco, my ex learned to drive a stick shift during an ice storm on the NJ Turnpike on the trip out to New Mexico. And that was in the old days before they cut the number of tollbooths down. Fun ride...good times.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Heather, your story reminds me of the time when my stupid ex got really drunk and made me learn stick shift--let me tell you it was no fun parallel parking in really tight spaces on steep inclines in the rain. I stalled the car many, many times in Golden Gate Park, and a police officer had to stop and explain to me how to properly release the clutch and give the car a little gas so it wouldn't keep stalling.

Here's to good times.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL at all messages. E.


----------



## TADD (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, my wife and I are both up... Busy Brain.... We had an ultrasound today. Our son is weighing in at 9lbs 7oz. He is due on Saturday. They have asked us to induce next Tuesday if he is not here by then. So I am doing some "schoolwork" as you can see on the computer while the wife is watching some television.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I weighed just about that at birth, and my mother never forgave me. : )

Best wishes. Make sure you announce Tadd Jr. when he comes.


----------



## Marco (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sick. Anyone got a cure all? I've been coughing it up all day. Now I need to go study. I also have work tomorrow, I already called out today.  

-----

Tadd congrats. Keep us posted :clap:


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 4, 2006)

Marco,

watch these to cure your illness:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86ltDTU1R8A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFou895WluU&NR

And for anybody else who loves action movies, you MUST see these!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2006)

Marco. Aspirin, Orange Juice, and spicy chinese food. E. ity:


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone all your suggestions worked

Jason - thanks..the mini movies definately helped got anymore ? oke:  

Eric - thanks had tons of orange recovered in no time 

---------------
just got back home from new jersey again and i didnt get lost this time . now i have to go to my "just got home routine" and check on the plants that have no water in the pots.


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

Glad you're feeling better, Marco.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2006)

*Cure*

The best way for NY people to stay healthy is to stay away from NJ.


----------



## TADD (Oct 13, 2006)

Take a wild guess... I love it!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2006)

*Not much.*

Going to bed soon.. I have to leave at 6:30 AM tomorrow for Paintball practice in Beacon, NY. Argh!!


----------



## Marco (Oct 15, 2006)

im going to bed soon too...need to wake up early...gnite


----------



## Marco (Oct 30, 2006)

sifting through posts and bumping a few here and there cause I got nothing better to do before I go to sleep, wondering how I can expand and maximize the surface area of my grow table. And looking for neos! mmmm :drool:


----------



## Marco (Apr 17, 2007)

looking through the vendor list of this years gnyos and the vendor websites if they have....and i have mythbuster running on the background...the girl on the show, i think her name is kerri, is pretty cute.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 17, 2007)

Chatting on MySpace and AIM with the Daily Show in the background...realizing 7am is gonna come too quickly.

Jon


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2008)

Messing, clearly!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't find anything here now--why did you have to add to the stress? :sob:

My April Fool's joke on my husband this morning crashed and burned. I sent him an email admitting I'd finally broken down and gotten that chocolate point Exotic Shorthair kitten I'd always wanted, and that the breeder was shipping her next week once we got back from the orchid show in Illinois. The deal is though, if I get another cat, he gets that Asian wife he's always wanted in addition to me. It might not be legal, but I'd have to deal with one on the side. 

So, I'm continually weighing the need for a "chocolate-pawed" flat-faced cat and having to share my man. I figure the trade up is eventual anyway and at least I won't be entirely alone.


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2008)

Robin, you're pretty hot - sounds like a plan to me...


Let us see if ANY of the men on the forum are paying attention this morning - so far -no. They aren't. 

I could say something....but I won't though because, frankly, it would be pointless....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2008)

Just ignoring you'all.


----------



## cdub (Apr 1, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> My April Fool's joke on my husband this morning crashed and burned.



I don't understand how it crashed and burned?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 1, 2008)

cdub said:


> I don't understand how it crashed and burned?



I wasn't sufficiently convincing. 

And I'm not really on the auction block, so I'm pretty much fine with being ignored in respect to my gender. Besides, I'm a horrible pain in the a. 

i.e.: My husband recently complained about too much wasabi in his salmon and green tea soup one night and I put his down the garbage disposal and enjoyed mine.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 1, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> i.e.: My husband recently complained about too much wasabi in his salmon and green tea soup one night and I put his down the garbage disposal and enjoyed mine.



Daaaaaaaaaamn. Someone has an evil streak. :evil:


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2008)

heeeeeehehehe, that's funny!


----------



## Marco (May 4, 2008)

been looking for a new car the past couple of days although its 10 am its really not that late


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

10AM Allnighter!?


----------



## Marco (May 5, 2008)

yea basically


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

Are you working nights?! Get some rest.


----------

